# MY PUPPY'S TEETH ARE FALLING OUT!!!



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wanna know if this is normal because he lost like three teeth in two days he is 5 months old.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Normal. He's a young pup. They'll back to destroy everything in no time.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

i preciate that because i was trippin


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Trapboi103 said:


> i preciate that because i was trippin


lol, nah...my boys two fronts and a 3rd one dropped out a couple days ago, I always play with his gap now, lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

completely normal! when Peanut was losing his teeth he lost 2 in one day (granted one was to my husband playing tug of war with him)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

HAHA ur okay. ur pup should lose most of them within the next month. just make sure they have LOTS of hard things to chew on, becuase they are going to chew. by tomorrow the other teeth are going to start to poke out


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

preciate that everybody!!!!


----------

